# Call conditioning



## rocket

What's standard protocol?  Who does what??


----------



## rutandstrut

It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:

Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be. 

Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!

Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.

Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.

Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!

Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.


Hope that this helps!


----------



## gblrklr

Can't add much to that!


----------



## rutandstrut

Maybe one of the Moderators can Sticky this Post so that it will stay at the top so that others that are looking for Conditioning Information can find it quick and easy!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

The only thing I can add is that I sometimes use rain chalk on aluminum, glass, and crystal.



> Maybe one of the Moderators can Sticky this Post so that it will stay at the top so that others that are looking for Conditioning Information can find it quick and easy!



Good idea


----------



## rutandstrut

David Mills said:


> The only thing I can add is that I sometimes use rain chalk on aluminum, glass, and crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea



I use Rain Chalk on the Tip of the Striker only. 

The Direction that are included with the If you read the direction that come with the Rain Chalk. It tells you to put a drop of thin CA (Super Glue) on the tip of the Striker. Once you do that you place the tip of the Striker on the Red Dot in the middle of the chalk and rotate it with a little down pressure. This will allow some of the rosin impregnated chalk to stick to the tip of the Striker. Allow Striker Tip to Dry and then Buff it lightly with a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad prior to calling. This will fill in all the pores on the end of the Striker Tip and allow the Striker to grab the Calling Surface better!


----------



## mike bell

rut&strut,
Can you explain this a little more?  Ive never heard of it.



> You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!


----------



## potsticker

Ive allways used a candle on my wooden striker, a little heat, then water, dry.A little water on the true slates, a good cloth rub and sand paper. Mouth calls, gargle with listerine, soak call in warm saltwater. Not only will you sound sweet, youll smell sweet!


----------



## rocket

Rain Chalk???
What's that?


----------



## Ricky

Any more striker tips?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

> Rain Chalk???



Invented by a man named Jim Davis, I believe it was initially made for box calls but was found to have a variety of uses.  I use it on Scratch box strikers, friction calls, etc,.  You can find it at Midwest Turkey Supply and some call makers carry it.  It's is the size of an ice cube (I believe ice cube trays are used to make it) and is very hard (for chalk) and runs about $5.


----------



## whitetaco02

Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!

Can you explain this process?  Thanks


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Box calls:

Never ever do any sanding on box calls.  Box calls are made to specific measurements and sanding can alter those specifics.  Use chalk that is oil free, rail road calk for instance.  You should only have to chalk the paddle and not the edges of the box itself.  To clean the paddle/lid, use scotch brite (NOT sand paper) and do not clean aggressively.  Keep you box call stored in a dry, cool area (high humidity is bad).


----------



## GADAWGS

The trick with heating slate is to hold a flame to the slate and wave it around. 
Anyone interested in Rain Chalk, let me know. Also, I too sometimes rub rainchalk on friction call surfaces, makes a difference


----------



## GADAWGS

Another reason for doing this is draw out all the moisture in the slate


----------



## Young Buck

MAN! I am a beginner to turkey hunting with one season (three hunts) under my belt.  I did not harvest a tom, but got a chance to hear my good friend fight with a grown hen about who was  boss girl.  Oooo Weeee I loved that!!!  I have really enjoyed just reading what you guys are saying and not having even a clue about any of this.   I used regular sand paper to scratch my jack-pot call. Shoot, for as mouth calls I am making some sounds.

Please do not stop writing threads.  My wife now has to run me to bed and I am 40 years old because I am on the computer all night picking up info. THANKS


----------



## Just 1 More

rutandstrut said:


> Slate: You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!!




Any further explanation on this?? I have an Andy Kaiser glass over slate .. how do I treat the slate??


----------



## frankwright

I have trouble getting my Glass to sound right, do I really need to get more agressive with the conditioning? I hate to mess up all the pretty graphics but pretty won't kill a turkey.


----------



## GADAWGS

Alot of people will rub the stone, sandpaper, etc back and forth over one area of a call. But what this does is press the filings you just rubbed away back into the call. I rub in ONE direction and then blow that dust away. Makes a big difference on how often you have to condition that call.
The heat on the slate surface: slate will retain moisture which effects the sound of your call. Hold the call upside down and a lighter an inch or two away from the surface and move it in circles under the slate. You will actually see the moisture disapating from the slate


----------



## whitetaco02

Lee, once you get done conditioning the glass call is it a good idea to go behind it with one of those green brillo type pads?  Does that help?


----------



## rutandstrut

Just 1 More said:


> Any further explanation on this?? I have an Andy Kaiser glass over slate .. how do I treat the slate??



Use a Maroon Pad to rough up and clean off the Slate. If that doesn't work I would give Andy a call!


----------



## tennesseetom

How about storing pot calls?  Can you store in airtight containers?   Have read conflicting reports on this.  If not what is the preferred method as these custom calls are expensive.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

rutandstrut said:


> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Hope that this helps!




Can you explain a little better??? I've tryed a flame on my striker once not sure if this is what your talking about...


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

Were can you get this Maroon scrub pad???


----------



## mikey0715

I dont use anything but a stone on glass,in ONE DIRECTION every time. If you have pretty graphics on your call,forget them. Rub it real good,but dont push too hard. You will like how it sounds.


----------



## hunt-it-all

I just bought a Vaughn's Custom Call idk if ya'll have heard of them but is glass over slate and im trying to break it in and it came with a piece of sandpaper but it seems to barely scrach it. is this normal?


----------



## rutandstrut

I use a grit blast chamber to condition my Glass and Crystal Calls prior to shipping. After that I use 80 Grit or 60 Grit depending on the amount of Rasp I am looking for in a call to re-condition the Calling surface as needed. When the Striker begins to slip it is time to re-condition the Calling Surface. Do this by sanding back and forth from 9 to 3 or 6 to 12. Tip Call and allow dust to fall off Calling Surface.


----------



## hunt-it-all

Thanks


----------



## mikey0715

If you get powder forming on the surface,you are getting there .


----------



## bull0ne

David Mills said:


> The only thing I can add is that I sometimes use rain chalk on aluminum, glass, and crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea



I use rainchalk on all my friction calls. I keep two or three pieces scattered around the various compartments on my vest.

I also have a couple squares of grit paper and scotchbrite pads laced onto a string attached to my vest for ease of use when conditioning calls in the woods.


----------



## WOODS N WATER

rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> 
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!



well put


----------



## mikey0715

How about copper calls?? What grit? rain chalk?

                                                                                 Mike


----------



## NwRedFisher

rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Do you just heat the slate up to make it sound better.Where do you find a maroon scotch brite
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> 
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!



Do you just heat the slate up to make it sound better.Where do you find a maroon scotch brite
Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.


----------



## rutandstrut

I have had a lot of people ask me about my method to make any slate call sound better. You can use a Candle, Lighter or any other heat source. 

1. Light the Heat Source.
2. Hold the Call upside down.
3. Move it toward the heat source.
4. You will immediately see a moisture ring form on the Slate.
5. This whole process only takes a few seconds. You do not want to get the call too hot!
6. The moisture ring will rapidly approach the edge of the call.
7. Once it does, remove the call from the heat source and allow it to cool down.
8. Use a maroon scotchbrite pad to scrub the soot off the Slate.
9. Your call is now ready to call better than it ever has!


----------



## rutandstrut

NwRedFisher said:


> Do you just heat the slate up to make it sound better.Where do you find a maroon scotch brite
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.



You heat up the slate to remove the moisture from it. Send me a PM with your address and I will put one or two scotchbrite pads in the mail for you. Natural Silver Aluminum will oxidize. This is a natural process that occurs which prevents you from getting good grab on a call with a Striker. You will probably have to scrub most Silver Aluminum Calls prior to each calling session. 

I have used a process that was developed to keep Silver Aluminum from Oxidizing. I have a call that is 3 years old that I use at every show that has not been scrub since treating the Aluminum and building the call.


----------



## Son

*Call*

Box call, use very fine sandpaper.
You would be amazed what you can call a turkey up with. One year in Alabama, I lost my chalk while pursuing a gobbler. Box quit making a sound, so I took some dry resin off a pine and got it working again. Sound sort of like a gobbler with a cold, but I got the bird.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Just tried the lighter trick on a small slate cale from K&H. Never really liked it. Sounded to "plastic".

Heated and scrubbed with a green scotch brite pad. The grabed a stiker and the wife immediatly asked "is that you?"  HAHAHAHA

Well all I can say is it works.


----------



## kry226

This hasn't really been touched on, but how do you go about conditioning the strikers?  I have wood, carbon and the plastic types.


----------



## bull0ne

kry226 said:


> This hasn't really been touched on, but how do you go about conditioning the strikers?  I have wood, carbon and the plastic types.



I lightly clean the tips with a green scotchbrite pad, being careful to go with the grain on the wooden strikers. I also keep one or two wooden strikers in my vest that are somewhat sharpened at the tip for cutting-locating. I seem to get a better bite on the calling surface with those.


----------



## kry226

Great, thanks.


----------



## Gecko

Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!

rutandstrut mentioned this in an earlier post.  I want to understand how this is done.  Slate is a great surface, and if it can be made to sound better I am all ears.  More specifically, how do you use the flame to condition the surface?  Thanks.


----------



## Gecko

I read back up a few posts and saw where you explained the procedure, sorry.


----------



## yoteaholic

rutandstrut said:


> I have had a lot of people ask me about my method to make any slate call sound better. You can use a Candle, Lighter or any other heat source.
> 
> 1. Light the Heat Source.
> 2. Hold the Call upside down.
> 3. Move it toward the heat source.
> 4. You will immediately see a moisture ring form on the Slate.
> 5. This whole process only takes a few seconds. You do not want to get the call too hot!
> 6. The moisture ring will rapidly approach the edge of the call.
> 7. Once it does, remove the call from the heat source and allow it to cool down.
> 8. Use a maroon scotchbrite pad to scrub the soot off the Slate.
> 9. Your call is now ready to call better than it ever has!



used this advise last year from one of the members here, with great results!!


----------



## GobblerFever

I'm not sure if there are any mouth call conditioning threads, but what disinfectant do you use?  I have heard to not use anything with alcohol in it...also, how long do you let the calls soak in the disinfectant before taking them out to store them?


----------



## Roostem33

GobblerFever said:


> I'm not sure if there are any mouth call conditioning threads, but what disinfectant do you use?  I have heard to not use anything with alcohol in it...also, how long do you let the calls soak in the disinfectant before taking them out to store them?



I use crest Pro Health it's alcohol free, just rinse after use and store in a cool place. I put mine in the freezer in the off season and you can keep them for a few years.


----------



## killa86

buddy of mine uses a empty snuff can with a small piece of sponge with little mouthwash on it keeps mouth calls moist and leaves you minty fresh.


----------



## sramagesr

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Tacklebox

Found a YouTube video for rainchalk. He shows how to use and condition with the chalk. Rainchalk  demo by woodbuchercalls.


----------



## Tacklebox

whats the difference in strickers. I see some that the ends look flat (like a new pencil). And others are more rounded. What about the different types of woods an material ones. Is that Jus a preference.


----------



## Sting'em!

Yeah, what are the rules on striker conditioning?  I read somewhere that you could take sandpaper to the tip, so I gave it a shot on my Woodhaven flare tip striker and all l ended up doing was misshaping the tip from its original shape.  It didn't seem like I was doing it too hard or much a the time.


----------



## bfriendly

Sting'em! said:


> Yeah, what are the rules on striker conditioning?  I read somewhere that you could take sandpaper to the tip, so I gave it a shot on my Woodhaven flare tip striker and all l ended up doing was misshaping the tip from its original shape.  It didn't seem like I was doing it too hard or much a the time.



I dont know the rules, but when my striker just slid on the call, I found a rock laying next to me, scratched the tip a little and it gripped real good and started barking!


I am gonna go put my torch on the slate......


----------



## goods in the woods

Any one know what is used on he surface of a waterproof box call? I have purchased 3 of them oer the years. They always work a few times and then start to deminish rapidly. They are a call that I rarely use, but am tired of wasting money on. Is it a specific type of paint thats applied? Can I just sand them clean and use them as a chalk box?


----------



## r_hammett86

goods in the woods said:


> Any one know what is used on he surface of a waterproof box call? I have purchased 3 of them oer the years. They always work a few times and then start to deminish rapidly. They are a call that I rarely use, but am tired of wasting money on. Is it a specific type of paint thats applied? Can I just sand them clean and use them as a chalk box?



i have a primos wet box and i just use regular chalk on it w/o sanding it. it works great. i think its been 3 years and still running!


----------



## kerbow01

coditioning of mouth calls anyone? reed seperators, refigerator, salt water, ive heard it all..


----------



## deerhunter70

I use cue stick chalk on my strikers...


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter

some great tips here


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

What about conditioning ceramic pot calls? Is it needed and what do you use, if needed? Thanks, Tim


----------



## southwind

rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> 
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!



Can someone explain the difference between silver  aluminum, treated aluminum, and anodized aluminum?  I have two of the Primos Alumislate calls, one regular colored silver and one with a green coating....these are my favorite as they will talk even while wet with an old HS Strut green plastic striker.  I condition both with the sandpaper and green pad that came with them.  From reading here maybe I shouldn't have sanded a spot on the green one, but I couldn't get much out of it until I did.


----------



## chrisclayton33

Lot of good info in this thread.


----------



## tcoker

Like 10 years ago I read something about using violin resin (yes like as in the instrument you play) on box call lids then chalking over it. I tried it and it worked really well. Didn't change the sound but had to rechalk far less often. Anyone else heard of that.


----------



## Zkid09

without looking back, i remember someone asking about conditioning aluminum calls.. im very new to pot calls but i will give my experience!

i bought a HS strut black magic a few days ago. i cleaned it with alcohol and it was okay, but left some to be desired.
i then took a piece of green scotch brite and scuffed a patch of it. it was much better. it sounded a lot more realistic and wasnt as whiny for lack of a better word.
i then tried some 220 on a small place and scuffed over it with some scotch brite again and definitely like it. with a small section done in 220, then some with only the scotch, it has two very distinctive sounds. the place with 220 is higher pitched and more raspy, but the just scuffed section has a more throaty sound to it.

like i said, im very new so some of my wording may be off as to how to explain it, but i believe it will help a few of the newer guys!


----------



## JimLandt

frankwright said:


> I have trouble getting my Glass to sound right, do I really need to get more agressive with the conditioning? I hate to mess up all the pretty graphics but pretty won't kill a turkey.



One of the best tips I ever got for conditioning certain, hard to use, glass pot calls, made of both plexi-glass and real glass/crystal, is to just pick up a piece of granite off the gravel road and scuff the surface aggressively. It will totally ruin the look of whatever graphic might be on it, but it will make that pot sing sweet and raspy like nothing else you can buy.


----------



## strutlife

Maroon scotchbrite can be bought at places that sell automotive paint or most body shops have them you could get cheap.


----------



## VA Rebel

kerbow01 said:


> coditioning of mouth calls anyone? reed seperators, refigerator, salt water, ive heard it all..



Scope works pretty good!


----------



## Wayne D Davis

For the narrow striking area on an Eddie Salter scratch box whats best "back and forth" or "up down length? Its only like 5/8th wide


----------



## josh chatham

rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> 
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!



Exactly how do you use a lighter for a slate call?  I have one that needs to sound a little better!  Do you lightly burn the surface?


----------



## josh chatham

Nevermind just saw how earlier in the thread.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

*Great post*

This was a great post! 
 I had never heard of using a lighter to dry out a slate call. I have not done very well in the past with my slate calls but this year was much different. The difference that drying out my call made was tremendous. Thank you rutandstrut  for my best year ever in the turkey woods. 

You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!



rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> 
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!


----------



## 1776Flintlock

rocket said:


> Rain Chalk???
> What's that?



Just Googled it and put in order. $8.74 delivered


----------



## AStrick

How a bout reconditioning call strikers?  It seems after just a few yers my strikers go bad and sound more like a dieing rabbit than a turkey?


----------



## bfriendly

I put my box call in top of the dash and hit it with some high Heat defrost.........always sound much better when it is super dry.
 Still dont know how to use it very well, but I am haaving a good time!!


----------



## matt79brown

I usually stick my striker in the wet ground as i re-position myself. Then find that it's useless for the rest of the morning. This has helped me kill most of my birds. If you don't understand this, then your probably not hunting public land. Really tho, thanks everyone. Lot of good pointers here!


----------



## Hamer174

matt79brown said:


> I usually stick my striker in the wet ground as i re-position myself. Then find that it's useless for the rest of the morning. This has helped me kill most of my birds. If you don't understand this, then your probably not hunting public land. Really tho, thanks everyone. Lot of good pointers here!


----------



## btxshooter

*condition calls*

On my slate and glass pot calls I really like to use a primos slick stick. It has a rough grinding side that gets down into the glass very well then I flip the slick stick over and smooth it with the stone side. I leave the dust on the call. It's so quick and easy and doesn't take up any room in your vest or pack. You can also store a piece of chalk and scothbrite in the end of the slick stick. Great little invention and less than $10. It's the best thing I've found for glass pot calls.


----------



## CoopD68

Could you explain the "lighter or candle" method of conditioning a slate call, please!

Thanks and good luck today!



rutandstrut said:


> It depends on what type of call you are talking about. I will assume that you are talking about Friction Calls:
> 
> Glass or Crystal: I Grit Blast with 220 Grit Aluminum Oxide. If the surface needs to be touched up I use 60-80 Grit Gator Grit Sandpaper depending on how raspy I wan the call to be.
> 
> Slate: I use a Maroon Scotch Brite Pad to scrub the surface as needed. You can also use a lighter or candle to make any Slate Call sound better. I do not care who made it, it will make it sound better!
> 
> Silver Aluminum: Scrub the surface as needed with Maroon Scotch Brite Pad.
> Treated Silver Aluminum: Use Call as received and do nothing to it. I have a call that I made over 2 Years ago with this Material that has never been conditioned and still works as good as the day it was made.
> 
> Anodized Aluminum: Use Alcohol Shot Prep available at your local Pharmacy or use Alcohol on a cottom Ball to clean Call surface as needed. Do not condition this type of Calling Surface or you will have to do it everytime you want to use the call because it will start oxidizing!
> 
> Box Calls: clean off old chalk with a clean dry cloth and apply new chalk to paddle.
> 
> 
> Hope that this helps!


----------



## geebler

CoopD68 said:


> Could you explain the "lighter or candle" method of conditioning a slate call, please!
> 
> Thanks and good luck today!





Wayne D Davis said:


> I bo



Just take a lighter and put the flame in the middle of the slate (or glass) surface. You will see the moisture evaporating off the call, Work it out towards the edges of the call until the whole surface is dry. It will sound much better.


----------



## CoopD68

Thank you!  Haven't heard of doing that before.  I'll certainly give it a try.  Been very quite here in Monroe County so far this Turkey season.


----------



## bfriendly

matt79brown said:


> I usually stick my striker in the wet ground as i re-position myself. Then find that it's useless for the rest of the morning. This has helped me kill most of my birds. If you don't understand this, then your probably not hunting public land. Really tho, thanks everyone. Lot of good pointers here!


Being stubborn myself and wanting to keep calling until something walks out on public land, I finally understand. I have learned that sometimes the best thing to do is forget your arsenal of calls at the truck.....Or go all out calling like a crazy drunk chick! maybe just scratch some leaves Or slap the ground with your hat to mimic wing sounds. If they are around they WILL HEAR YOU.....they may just come looking even if they don’t make any sounds. I heard not one gobble last year.


----------



## Permitchaser

I only use diaphragm mouth calls and a little Lynch box music. I just get new diaphram every year


----------



## Twiggbuster

^ same here.
Early on the stores have 2 and 3 pack bargains.


----------

